# GT #52 Los Angeles Lakers (34-17) @ Minnesota Timberwolves (10-40) [2/13]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Los Angles Lakers 




































[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SF] V. Radmanovic [PF] L. Odom [C] P. Gasol


Minnesota Timberwolves




































[PG] S. Telfair [SG] M. Jaric [SF] C. Brewer [PF] R. Gomes [C] A. Jefferson

*SPOTLIGHT PLAYERS*


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

goooooo lakers 35-17 please. then all we have to do is 21-9 to have a 56-26 record. man, that would be awesome.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We definitely need to win tonight and finish the trip at 7-2 heading into the All Star break. If we win tonight, we will gain ground on either Dallas or Phoenix since they both play each other tomorrow night, so that will be a good thing. And both those teams are facing tough competition tonight as well, so hopefully they lose tonight.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

this may sound wrong, but josh howard is injured and so is devin harris...

and we meet the mavs soon. good news for us.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Watch out for Cory Brewer.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Should win this one easy. But these are the games that scare me...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah this should definitely be an easy win for us tonight. I just hope the players don't decide to take their all-star break early.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I think it will be a nice motivating factor for the team to go into the allstar break on a nice little winning streak.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

this trip needs to end, so that bitter taste i have will leave (pistons and hawks). oh, and we have to blow the hawks out by at least 20 to make the fans feel better.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I think the Wolves are in for a sound beating tonight. Al Jefferson is the only player the Lakers have to worry about, they need to keep off the boards.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Anybody heard anything about Turiaf's ankle? i know he twisted it a bit in the last game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Eternal said:


> Yeah this should definitely be an easy win for us tonight. I just hope the players don't decide to take their all-star break early.


You just how the Atlanta game was an easy win for us too? O wait. 

I wouldn't take this one too lightly, Al Jefferson is a beast. 
Looking back in retrospect, we thought the KG was bad, at least Minny got something USEFUL.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Cris said:


> You just how the Atlanta game was an easy win for us too? O wait.
> 
> I wouldn't take this one too lightly, Al Jefferson is a beast.
> Looking back in retrospect, we thought the KG was bad, at least Minny got something USEFUL.


He's more than just useful, he's a franchise player. I think they would have been a better team with Odom and Bynum, but I can't fault them for taking Jefferson instead.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I know, I was pretty much comparing Kwame Brown to Al Jefferson.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The T-Wolves are always scaring teams whereas the team with the same record(Heat) routinely get the **** kicked out of them. Just close out the first half the right way.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I expect domination from beginning to end. No excuses.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I only got 2 words for you Al Jefferson. If Nazi Mohammed can score like that on us then Jefferson WILL have a field day on us.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

EHL said:


> I expect domination from beginning to end. No excuses.


Great avy! :yay:


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Off topic, but I just saw that Dallas traded for Jason Kid, dam Mark Cuban.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice start so far. Pau shooting well!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

pau is D-ing up jefferson pretty well.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

leading by 13 now! Great start!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Fish posting up Telfair and draws foul on Jefferson!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

getting sloppy right now. We need to tighten it up and execute on the offensive side.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

damnit! 5 point lead now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow, is Fisher playing like garbage or what? What the hell is up with his retarded shot selection?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

his shot selection has been consistent, he's just in a slump now. it's derek fisher after all. 

but as long as he makes the big shots, i won't dislike him.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Same old story, letting a weak team stick around. 

BTW Sasha: it's called a backboard - don't be afraid to USE IT!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Fish is slumping right now. But hes older and im guessing the long road trip is taking a toll on him. Pau, Kobe and Odom are playing very well though. and Sasha has been shooting it with confidence too.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

the freaking machine


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Great pass from Sasha to Ronny!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Lakers looking good.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe is giving Brewer a lesson tonight


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

a lesson by going 2-8 thus far?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

afobisme said:


> a lesson by going 2-8 thus far?


Nah by putting him into foul trouble


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ronny with the nice block!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What a terrible fast break, at least fisher scored.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

14 point lead right now! Keep up the pressure! We need to blow these guys out!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I thought we traded Kwame "Airball Freethrow" Brown


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

airball by Gasol at the line???


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> Nah by putting him into foul trouble


you know what, honestly, i think kobe's gotten some fortunate calls tonight. he had an and 1 jumper that was phantom (no one even touched him). i think he knows he's gotten some calls since the tech, so he's not complaining about the ones that are against him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The one were he got the tech i completely agree on. I dont think i paid attention to any of the other ones except the last one on Brewer were he got tapped on the jumpshot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good first half overall...I'd like to see Kobe shoot a little better...I'm pretty sure we got this game in the bag...I don't see us blowing a lead like this to the Wolves in one half.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice 3 by Kobe there.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Gasol with a big dunk.

Lakers look impressive to start the 3rd.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe with the 3 and 1!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

4 point play!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lol that wasn't a foul, what a phantom foul. i won't complain though.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

This is more like it. I want a 30 point blowout tonight.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> This is more like it. I want a 30 point blowout tonight.


You may get one if the Lakers continue to play like this.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

I think Kobe is the best shooter with contact..he gets hit on the arm almost every contested jumper


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

best ever that is


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

21 point lead!!!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Make it 27


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

the Lakers are rolling. their defensive intensity is paying off on the other end.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lakers up 27! Back to back 3s from Fish and Radman.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

ahhhh...lets pour it on!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

it doesn't take much defense against the wolves. their offense is so horrible.

but we're killing the wolves. time to take pau out and give him an early rest for that back, and kobe for his finger.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Coby Karl please.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

LOL @ Sasha making that layup.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Machine!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok...now Kobe took Brewer to school.... 



Nasty crossover!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lakers up 30! Let's take out the starters already.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This is a beat down of epic proportions.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

that wasn't a foul, but still a slick crossover. nice three by lamar. this game is over.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

How did Pau hurt his back, he seems to be fine to me.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I am going to ice down my hands and fingers and stop posting for the fourth since this game is over. Rest is key.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lamar is 1 assist away from a trip dub

and he gets it


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice job on the tri dub lamar!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Scrub time...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Mmmmm Bop!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Imma go ahead an nominate Lamar for POTG. Triple double!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

alright. now lets all get out of this game healthy.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Haha... go COBY!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

alley oop to Coby! nice! Everyone has points tonight!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Great road trip fellas! could have been better but ill take it!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

gerald green can jump but he can't play. needs to get rid of that and1 stuff in his game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lads did a good job on this road trip. :clap:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great road trip guys! We made history.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Eternal said:


> Great road trip guys! We made history.


We did?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

On the Wolves post game show, Kobe was supposed to appear, but LO appeared instead. They said that Kobe re-injured his hand and went to get it x-rayed.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

great game.

OT: Does anybody like my new avatar?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe re injured his finger. getting xrays on it right now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

i smell bull****. i think Kobes trying to get out of the allstar game.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Thats great to hear... =(


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lynx said:


> We did?


With tonights win in Minnesota, they finished 7-2 on their trip and compiled the league's best record in nine or more continuous road games since neutral-site games were eliminated in 1974-75.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> i smell bull****. i think Kobes trying to get out of the allstar game.


He is not gonna miss All-Star game. Bank on it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lynx said:


> He is not gonna miss All-Star game. Bank on it.


I hope he only plays in spot minutes. We need him fresh for the second half of the season.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

He wasn't in any pain that could be gleaned, so I call BS WRT him leaving for x-rays. Stupid Twolves commentator.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Eternal said:


> With tonights win in Minnesota, they finished 7-2 on their trip and compiled the league's best record in nine or more continuous road games since neutral-site games were eliminated in 1974-75.


Nice.

Did you do search on your own was it Stu Lantz who brought it up? :wink:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Nice.
> 
> Did you do search on your own was it Stu Lantz who brought it up? :wink:


Got it from someone who posted it a couple days ago on here. :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lynx said:


> Nice.
> 
> Did you do search on your own was it Stu Lantz who brought it up? :wink:


Kurt do research on his own?


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah, i read the history thing somewhere too, i forgot where. spurs went 8-1 in 2003, but they went home (without playing) before going back on the road, or some crap like that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great, great game and a perfect way to end the road trip. Time to heal up in these next few days for any nagging injuries, and prepare for the 2nd half of the season! 

Player of the Game? I'm thinking Odom as well. First triple double of the season. He's been playing great lately.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Pau, Odom, and Kobe all were POTG frankly, lots of great efforts. I'd give it to LO though, efficient triple double.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

LO deserves POTG honors tonight I think.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kurt do research on his own?
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


haha.... very funny...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Give Odom POTG. Triple double... enough said.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I believe we can expect more of these types of games from Lamar. He looks like a new man, now that he isn't expected to be the aggressive scorer.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I believe we can expect more of these types of games from Lamar. He looks like a new man, now that he isn't expected to be the aggressive scorer.


I agree. Will be interesting to see how everything settles when Bynum comes back.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

the only thing different tonight is that he got more assists. he'll get you 10/10 no problem, we know that much already.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> the only thing different tonight is that he got more assists. he'll get you 10/10 no problem, we know that much already.


Yeah.. Thats my point....

Lamar has always wanted to be the play maker. He likes setting the break up. He likes getting the ball to the open man. When you tell him, ignore the open man and drive to the basket. Thats goes against his internal programming. Now that theres Bynum, Gasol and of course Kobe to take care of scoring, he is freed up to run plays more. Something he has always been better at than scoring.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think he'd be a good fit with the bench in that case then. we just need some finishers in there with him.

i don't think LO's assist numbers are gonna go up. i think maybe his rebounding by a little bit.. and his points will go down. assists will go down a bit.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The main difference is his freedom to operate on the strong side, which won't be quite the case when Bynum returns. As always with Odom, I am skeptical.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> I hope he only plays in spot minutes. We need him fresh for the second half of the season.



Who is the ASG coach? is it scott, if he is then he won't abuse kobe


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I couldn't get up at 2:00 AM, so I just woke up this morning and watched the game without looking at the boxscore (which is a pretty tough thing to do ). Yeah, great game, great win and great road trip. Knowing that we were a lucky bounce and a tad more concentration in the 4th away from being 9-0 leaves me somewhat bitter, but let's be honest guys, if before the game in Detroit someone would have told us that the Lakers will go 7-2 on this roadtrip, I think each and every one of us would ask where to sign .

Too bad Kobe reinjured his finger, but in all honesty, he didn't seem hurt today so maybe they are in fact looking for an excuse to prolong his rest until the game vs Atlanta rather than risking something in the ASG.

peace


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i think he'd be a good fit with the bench in that case then. we just need some finishers in there with him.
> 
> i don't think LO's assist numbers are gonna go up. i think maybe his rebounding by a little bit.. and his points will go down. assists will go down a bit.


His assists have gone up quite a bit with every passing month, I have no reason to believe they'll go down once Bynum returns. I think Lamar is loving his new role, it obviously suits him better.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

there's a rumor that lamar might get traded. i lost the link though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

afobisme said:


> there's a rumor that lamar might get traded. i lost the link though.


For who?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> For who?


here it is http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/10639860/2



> It seems that despite his steady play, L.A. might have a desire for a more conventional small forward, dangling Lamar Odom in the process. Although Odom is having a terrific impact playing alongside Gasol, a source told CBSSports.com that another move could be in the works. Completely throwing it out there, but it would be interesting if the Jazz would set aside the stigma of dealing with a conference rival if it meant trading Andrei Kirilenko and saving on paying a couple of extra years of his large salary.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't think I would like AK-47 for Odom. Seems to be too much of a change, now that Gasol is here.

We'll see though.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

it would turn us into a defensive team.. which is great.

but article just said cbssports received a tip about the lakers wanting to trade lamar, not for which players. the whole AK thing was just a guess.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I like Kirilenko, wouldn't mind that trade at all. I'm weary of ak47's injury problems but I like his game better than Odom.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

We don't need mess with this team anymore...we're good


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

here's a trade I would love:

Odom and Walton for Kirilenko and Paul Millsap


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

i say lets wait and see what this team looks like in the playoffs with Bynum and Ariza back. If we have to, then we trade Odom in the offseason. I like AKs game by the way but i want to see how we mesh with our full squad


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> here's a trade I would love:
> 
> Odom and Walton for Kirilenko and Paul Millsap


That's unrealistic though, as the Jazz aren't going to give us Millsap.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

to my knowledge, Millsap is like the Utah Jazz version of Turiaf. Hes there hustle garbage man and hes loved by everyone. I doubt we could pry him away. but then again, who thought we could get Gasol for Critt and junk...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont think buss would take that deal on. AK is going to make A LOT of money, and his contract is much longer than LO's. he's not worth it.

on top of that, you dont know how well he's going to perform for you.


----------

